# Youtube ad I made



## PhantomPrints (Jan 5, 2015)

Here is a little 30 second ad with my dog Marley. I am probably going to do a new one every 3 months. Let me know what y'all think!  

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FTvqPdP3NkI

Also, where are some good places to share? So far I posted on Facebook,Twitter,Reddit, and Tumblr.


----------



## ShirlandDesign (Nov 29, 2009)

That's fun! Let us know if it works


----------



## PhantomPrints (Jan 5, 2015)

Thanks! Will do! It is an easy way to get your business out there. It only took a few mins to shoot and edit.


----------



## paul the 6th (May 27, 2010)

your dog is cute!


----------



## mmoguls (Mar 9, 2009)

Wow, now that was irritating. 

What is it about that video that you feel your potential customer will find appealing and compel them to contact you with an order?


----------



## ShirlandDesign (Nov 29, 2009)

Job one of adwork is cutting through the clutter, and I think the video did that in a charming way, not at all irritated. 

Just out of curiosity Moguls, did you have a large amount of really cheap vodka before going to bed last night? 

just messin with ya lol


----------



## mmoguls (Mar 9, 2009)

It could be a vodka deficiency, do you think if I drank it would make me more tolerant of poorly crafted marketing and screechy voices?


----------



## ShirlandDesign (Nov 29, 2009)

Not really thinking more tolerant, but what the hell it's Sunday, might be worth a try.


----------



## elcielo (Jan 20, 2012)

I say continue with the YouTube ads. They're easy and fun to do, and as you can see, some people like it. You're not going to please everyone anyway, particularly someone who can become irritated by something so innocuous in a mere 30 seconds. You are doing something that sets you apart from the competition, which is the point of marketing and advertising.


----------



## brad7821 (Mar 28, 2015)

PhantomPrints said:


> Here is a little 30 second ad with my dog Marley. I am probably going to do a new one every 3 months. Let me know what y'all think!
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FTvqPdP3NkI
> 
> Also, where are some good places to share? So far I posted on Facebook,Twitter,Reddit, and Tumblr.


Fun video! With all of the resources available these days, its nice that its not terribly hard to do a couple of short professional looking videos. I am not saying that the pro's don't do it 100 times better 

We looked up a couple tips and tutorials and came up with a short video for one of our shirts the 'to-do list' writable t-shirt. 

Some things we have done so far to get it out there is 
1. Use google Keywords Planner to optimize keywords used throughout the title and description - this can help better rank your video for relevant keywords.
2. Social media video sharing sites as you mentioned - Facebook, Twitter, Reddit, Youtube, Vimeo, Linked In, Google +, Viddler, Dailymotion, Ustream, Metacafe, Break, Veoh, Qik
3. You can reference it on Pinterest, Tumblr or Instagram

Overall, exhaust all options. There is always more ways you can get yourself out there.

Hope this helps a bit more.
Best of luck


----------



## buffettnh (Mar 11, 2013)

Kill the ad before you. I dislike seeing an ad before watching an ad, especially from a growing brand.


----------



## Lagarius (Jun 18, 2015)

it is a very fun video


----------



## SublimatorToo (Jan 15, 2009)

Horrible waste of YouTube.

"You are doing something that sets you apart from the competition, which is the point of marketing and advertising."

Wrong. There are many points to marketing and advertising. A primary objective is to generate positive cash flow. Must agree with mmoguls. This does not provide any reason for anyone to see this outfit as offering anything that would say, "That's the company that I want to do business with." 

How are you differentiating yourself from the competition in any meaningful way? What are you dong for the people that you wish to get in front of to show them that you have the solution to their problem?

If all you want to do is be different - and ineffective to boot - keep it up.


----------



## ShirlandDesign (Nov 29, 2009)

> There are many points to marketing and advertising.


And getting peoples attention is job 1. If they don't open the envelope they can't read whats in it. Leading with benefits is jumping the gun. It made me look further and I'm super jaded and burned out and typically hate cute. 

Sub, your being snotty. You probably would have squashed Gangnam style before giving it a test drive.


----------



## Firestorm09 (Jul 22, 2015)

It's a fun ad but it doesn't seem to convey any sort of message to the consumer and doesn't provide an incentive for the consumer to use your service. You want an ad that talks about your business that'll make the consumer want to use your business. Sure it's fun but it lacks professionalism.


----------



## DigitalMayhem (Aug 4, 2007)

Can I get my 30 seconds back? Terrible video. I love commercials that I can't tell what the ad is for until the end, doesn't count if I find out by you telling me.


----------



## johnnyb57 (May 26, 2012)

What ever happened to let the product sell itself ? Now maybe if you had the dogs mouth doing the talking, with your voice... Other than that like other cheap products irritate to memory hoping to create a buzz, or following could translate to a few sales ? Why not showcase the product (if you infact have a marketable product)....


----------

